# New frustrated member!



## max3767 (Jun 10, 2009)

Good day to all on the TT Forum.

I have recently purchased an Audi TTR, having previously had the TTC back in 2000 and I now find that I have bought a bucket load of problems!

I love the TT, the way it looks and the way it drives but I wish I had read some of the posts before buying my latest TT.

I have a V plate born in Feb 2000, it is a nimbus grey roadster and is in overall okay condition. I have already replaced the alloys as the previous owner felt the need to test the alloys by crashing them into lots of kerbs! I got some spanking alloys for a decent price and it has already made a difference to the overall look of the car. They are the original 6 spoke Audi alloys with lots of tread on the tyres.

My gripes with the car are that the Concert stereo has a vendeta against my ears and every time I turn it on it tries to blast out my eardrums! Ouch! I am currently using my ipod attached via the cassette and am looking for a replacement stereo that does not have the fault with the volume.

I also seem to have the problems with the dashpod as my temp gauge is very wayward and does not seem reliable and I am not convinced the petrol gauge is working well either, will need to check it out over then next few weeks. I have read the lengthy post re this problem and will give my local Audi garage a call at Camberley, Surrey but I don't hold out much hope. There are also pixels missing but this does not fall within the bounds of the pod problem. Plus the previous owner broke the chain of Audi services which will probably make my claim null and void anyway. I guess I can live with it as long as it doesn't get worse.

The ESP (picture of a skid) light also keeps coming on, then it goes, then it comes back on. I have read a little about this and it seems that a sensor may be faulty. I will get this checked out at next service.

The other bits and pieces are generally cosmetic and can be sorted over time, like the drivers seat with a bit of wear and tear and the washer bottle that smells like it has a dead animal in it!

I know that I should have been more thorough when buying the car but I am too trusting and I fell in love with the little TT as soon as I saw it, plus the price was okay and the mileage is quite low (58,000 miles.)

Even though I know the above problems I am still keen on the car and will be bringing it back to former glory over time by replacing parts and doing some mods when money allows.

I am after a tonneau cover, arm rest, cup holder, concert stereo (with cassette player) and eventually some newer seats but in the meantime I need to save for a service and a cambelt change which seems to be vital. I will be checking out the for sale items and would welcome any advice and guidance on the above problems as no doubt others may have had similar.

Thanks for taking the time to read my first post, I look forward to any comments.

MAX.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, hope you get it sorted (especially the dashpod) 8)


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .there is a special section on the dashpod if you have not already checked it out theres lots of info there.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

max3767 said:


> my temp gauge is very wayward and does not seem reliable and I am not convinced the petrol gauge is working well either,
> 
> The ESP (picture of a skid) light also keeps coming on, then it goes, then it comes back on. I have read a little about this and it seems that a sensor may be faulty. I will get this checked out at next service.
> 
> ...


Lots of recommended independents listed on here mate who will do cambelt and waterpump + service for a much better price than dealers, and better service from my experience.

If petrol gauge is ok, it could be thermometer as these often seem to go (or temp sender).

As for the others like the esp light if you can find someone near you with vagcom they can scan for fault codes. You can also download a shareware verison if you have a laptop and get a cable of ebay for aout £15.

As for your seats liquid leather would make a huge difference. I have a few bottles left from a group buy recently. £5 a bottle.

 + welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC that will chear you up www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Hello Max mate

Im in Wokingham.
Temp gauge could be sender, or thermostat, so dont get too worried about the dashpod just yet (mines doing weird things at the mo too, thinking its sender to the pod, as the following trick reveals the pod is getting erratic values sent to it:

- hold the middle left button on the AC unit (left curly arrow)
- keep it held and press the top right button on the AC unit (up arrow)
- display should change on AC
- turn the knob on the left of the AC (temp knob) until the display reads 49C
- press the middle left button on the AC unit (left curly arrow) again
- display should now be showing you the temp being sent to the dashpod.

Keep an eye on this and the gauge and if they closely track your pod is probably ok.

You could also go and see Morgan from VAGCheck.com who could do a diagnostics run for you.


----------



## max3767 (Jun 10, 2009)

Cheers subvertbeats,

Sound advice, I will give it a go. Here's hoping that the pod is okay.

MAX.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Let us know how you get on.
Forgot to mention Morgan (VAGCheck) is in Frimley so pretty local for you.


----------



## max3767 (Jun 10, 2009)

Now you mention it, a colleague at work mentioned Morgan and how good he was. I will defo get him to take a look.

Am considering getting service done at Audi Colbournes at Camberley due to current rates as was hoping to get the pod sorted if I looked to be a loyal customer! But most seem to suggest going to an indi rather than the main dealer. Morgan will be my first port of call and then see how I get on. The £329 for cambelt seems reasonable also at Audi.

Some great advice from this forum and also trying to sort out the purchase of a few bits for the car via this forum so a great start all round. Cheers!
MAX.


----------

